# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Nightime Meal

## EdMan2

What's better to have before going to sleep, a whey protein shake with 1-2 tbsp flax oil, or something like muscle milk?

----------


## MarkyMark

I would suggest the least calories of the 2.. low carbs for sure...


Markymark

----------


## 24labor

the carbs before bed myth has been debunked (thanks Ginatz) but I would go with a nice pro/fat meal. Cottage cheese is nice good protein, and fat. You could have a shake with cottage cheese to reach the amount of protein you need. So cottage cheese your shake and some more fat I like peanut butter but you could use oil

----------


## EdMan2

Does pb have EFAs? That's the real reason I wanted to add the flax. Also, the muscle milk is mostly a protein/fat drink since the carbs are fairly low.

----------


## 24labor

> Does pb have EFAs? That's the real reason I wanted to add the flax. Also, the muscle milk is mostly a protein/fat drink since the carbs are fairly low.


Natty PB is just peanuts and salt it is good fat but if you wanted EFA's I would go with flax and nice ratio of 3 and 6. Yea I used to use the muscle milk nice taste and the Pro/Fat was good. Also being it was a slow relaseing protein with the fat I felt good in the morning not hungry at all

----------


## steve0

i use 2 scoop whey with all natty PB but sometimes i'll just have tuna with PB

----------


## copenhagen

stay away from the muscle milk if possible.

----------


## EdMan2

> stay away from the muscle milk if possible.


Why is that?

----------


## Epiphany

> Why is that?



It has a ton of sugar in it, along with fat...which isn't a real good thing.

For your nighttime meal, try either cottage cheese like the guys are recommending w/some nuts or peanut butter, or a protein shake made with whey concentrate or even egg protein/whey mix, as they're slower absorbtion than whey isolate. Add some flax oil to the shake, or just eat the nuts or pb...

----------


## Kurz

> It has a ton of sugar in it, along with fat...which isn't a real good thing.
> 
> For your nighttime meal, try either cottage cheese like the guys are recommending w/some nuts or peanut butter, or a protein shake made with whey concentrate or even egg protein/whey mix, as they're slower absorbtion than whey isolate. Add some flax oil to the shake, or just eat the nuts or pb...


 :Hmmmm:   :Hmmmm:

----------


## G-Force

i would never use any form of whey before i go to bed - it gets digested too quickly

you need slow digesting protein before you sleep to slowly drip feed you protein throughout the night (or as long as poss)

if you really want a shake use a Casein shake, not Whey
better still just eat a big serving of cottage cheese with almonds - the fat in the almonds will slow digestion further

----------


## Epiphany

> 


Why the confusion?  :Smilie:

----------


## G-Force

> Why the confusion?


i just attempted to clear that up

----------


## Kurz

mm is good stuff!! sugar is quite low...just wondering if you ever read the label or inquired.....

----------


## Epiphany

> i just attempted to clear that up


Yeah, thx for that G!  :Smilie:

----------


## RONINASAUNA

> mm is good stuff!! sugar is quite low...just wondering if you ever read the label or inquired.....



Quite low?

Has 6 grams of sugar per 30grams protein..

Not exactly "low in sugar" imo

besides.. 18g fat/6g sugar per scoop isn't ideal whether daytime or nightime imo

----------


## Kurz

> Quite low?
> 
> Has 6 grams of sugar per 30grams protein..
> 
> Not exactly "low in sugar" imo
> 
> besides.. 18g fat/6g sugar per scoop isn't ideal whether daytime or nightime imo


its low....and efa's? Nothing compares....trust me, Ive use it every single night 2 secs before bed cutting and bulking....somethimes 3 scoops or added peanuts.....its good stuff, just nor post-workout

----------


## G-Force

> Quite low?
> 
> Has 6 grams of sugar per 30grams protein..
> 
> Not exactly "low in sugar" imo
> 
> besides.. 18g fat/6g sugar per scoop isn't ideal whether daytime or nightime imo



that doesnt sound too good imo

----------


## Kurz

I knocked it for many years, tried it, and won't use another blend pre-bed. It's an ideal protein that's been tested over and over...to each his own.

http://reviews.bodybuildingforyou.co...uscle-milk.htm

----------


## RONINASAUNA

But just because it's the best tasting protein doesn't mean it's the best for achieving your goals imo...

----------


## Kurz

Only said it was the best tasting AS WELL....however, taste is merely an add on, I'd use it either way.

But - it IS without, the best tasting - that part no one will deny.

----------


## RONINASAUNA

> Only said it was the best tasting AS WELL....however, taste is merely an add on, I'd use it either way.
> 
> But - it IS without, the best tasting - that part no one will deny.


best tasting by faaar

----------


## Kurz

> best tasting by faaar


One would think I receive a commission....lol.....seriously, try a tub, if it doesnt do it for you, dont buy it again.....I swear, I said SCREW MM for YEARS - but I had to try it. It's on sale at the GNC I go to (rarely), so I bought it.....yes, I'd only only buy it if it's on sale.......

----------


## G-Force

6g sugar aint too bad i suppose but it aint too good either seeing as standard whey
has about 2 -3g per serving

i would prefer to go with standard whey or Casein and
add my own EFA's

there are plenty of great tasting products on the market
i dont think i will ever buy muscle milk

the only way that i'd even try it is if i got it for free
and even then i'd use it as back up in case any of my
other powders run out

----------


## RONINASAUNA

anyone ever use Muscle Milk post workout?

----------


## Kurz

def. not......the sugars are too low and the fats are too high, def. not ideal!

----------


## G-Force

post workout with all that fat
you have to be kidding

----------


## BOBBY D

> post workout with all that fat
> you have to be kidding


that was my first mistake with that. it just goes to show that companies will write anything on the back to sell their product. some ppl read, but dont read the ingredients. anyways, i had a hard time losing belly fat for that reason. it is good stuff for a calorie intake & tasty, but not PWO.

----------


## RONINASAUNA

thanks..


just wondering if I was reading the label correctly  :Smilie: 

it does say "use post work out"..

----------


## Kurz

> that was my first mistake with that. it just goes to show that companies will write anything on the back to sell their product. some ppl read, but dont read the ingredients. anyways, i had a hard time losing belly fat for that reason. it is good stuff for a calorie intake & tasty, but not PWO.


Not sure what you mean by this post. You aren't going to get fat from drinking Muscle Milk..........plain and simple. It is not "IDEAL" post workout, since fats and fiber slow the absorption of whey and other nutrients...plus, with sub 20g of carbs and 6g of sugar, one should realize it's not a post-workout supplement. 

You got fat or didnt lose fat because your overall calories were at a surplus. So, re-evaluate your diet.

As far as reading labels, 99% of companies with say "Use 3 times a day" or for creatine "load for 5 days...etc." Why? Because they want you to use more product, so you buy more product, so they make MOOO MONEY......it's quit simple. Always research the product before purchasing...........and ALWAYS read the labels....shit, I don't buy detergent without reading the labels...well, maybe not that extreme, but that is the problem I have with many organic substances...no label!

----------


## LAGMuXle

I keep my sugars below 10 grams a day, the only sugar I intake right now is vegetables or fruits right after a work out so MM doesn't neccesarily fit my diet. Everyone reacts differently to sugars - for me sugar just swings my energy levels up and down too quickly and of course - doesn't help the appearance. 

JMO

MuX

----------


## spittin' 'n cussin'

look at what this dipshit wrote as a review of muscle milk:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
MMMM TASTY, Nov 12, 2005
reviewer: Mike from Staten Island, NY USA

The only way you can appreciate the taste of MuscleMilk, is to experience bad tasting protein which includes around 8/10 protein shakes. You might be turned off by the 16-17grams of fat and especially 8 grams that are saturated fat, but don't be worried, you do not get fat from this drink.* These fats are burned as energy, not stored in the body. I recommend drinkig MM after your workout, but you can also drink it an hour before your workout to insure that you have the nutrients in your body to perform your best during your workout. I've seen people drink this during there workout insteade of a Gaterade because it has just enough carbs to give you energy to continue your workout. I would recommend taking some kind of sports drink with carbs during your workout, because water only hydrates you, meanwhile you need carbs in your body to make up for the ones you burn during your workout.* I drink the ready to drink (RTD) MuscleMilk's, but the powder is the same thing. I like the chocolate milk, and mocha joe flavors the best.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

what are they teaching these kids up in new york?

----------


## G-Force

> look at what this dipshit wrote as a review of muscle milk:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> MMMM TASTY, Nov 12, 2005
> reviewer: Mike from Staten Island, NY USA
> 
> The only way you can appreciate the taste of MuscleMilk, is to experience bad tasting protein which includes around 8/10 protein shakes. You might be turned off by the 16-17grams of fat and especially 8 grams that are saturated fat, but don't be worried, you do not get fat from this drink.* These fats are burned as energy, not stored in the body. I recommend drinkig MM after your workout, but you can also drink it an hour before your workout to insure that you have the nutrients in your body to perform your best during your workout. I've seen people drink this during there workout insteade of a Gaterade because it has just enough carbs to give you energy to continue your workout. I would recommend taking some kind of sports drink with carbs during your workout, because water only hydrates you, meanwhile you need carbs in your body to make up for the ones you burn during your workout.* I drink the ready to drink (RTD) MuscleMilk's, but the powder is the same thing. I like the chocolate milk, and mocha joe flavors the best.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> what are they teaching these kids up in new york?


 :Hmmmm:  
that is scandalous
i have never heard such mis-information
this review should never have been allowed
which site was it on? i suppose theyre just selling
a product so they dont give a shit 

anyone got his email address - this guy needs a word in his ear  :No No:

----------


## spittin' 'n cussin'

http://reviews.bodybuildingforyou.co...uscle-milk.htm

the website that kurz i believe put up there. nothing against u kurz,i want to try mm cuz of what u have said, but this guy, geez

----------


## Kurz

Dude is a joke.........no ? about that, but give it your try...just one tub, tell me what you think.

----------


## G-Force

8g of sat fat and 6g of sugar?

throw that shit in the bin

----------


## Kurz

> 8g of sat fat and 6g of sugar?
> 
> throw that shit in the bin


To each his own bro - Sat fat comes from efas, sugar at 6g is a far cry from high......many proteins have between 1-6gs.......

----------

